# V.B.A.C Surf Tournament



## FinsupVB (Jun 22, 2005)

The Virginia Beach Anglers Club will be hosting a surf tournament on Sept.23 & 24.There is enough room for 40 teams.The entry fee before July15 is $275 and $300 after July 15.For more info contact Mark Lozier at (757)754-0062 or e-mail:[email protected]

1st place: $2000

2nd place:$1000

3rd place: $500


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

FinsupVB said:


> The Virginia Beach Anglers Club will be hosting a surf tournament on Sept.23 & 24.There is enough room for 40 teams.The entry fee before July15 is $275 and $300 after July 15.For more info contact Mark Lozier at (757)754-0062 or e-mail:[email protected]
> 
> 1st place: $2000
> 
> ...


What is considered a "team"? Does it have to be a established team or can a bunch of guys get together and join in the fun?


----------



## FinsupVB (Jun 22, 2005)

Teams consist of 4 people.All male,male/female,all female.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Fins,

The ~ 33% payout of max pot is bit low. They expecting same payout for 20 teams or is any of the take going to charity? If so, may actually fish attempt to fish it  

Just wonderin' if you knew off hand. Otherwise I'll call Lozier/VBAC.

Thanks for the post,

`bucket


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A liitle more info:

The Virginia Beach Anglers Club will hold its 2nd Annual surf-fishing tournament at Dam Neck Naval Station, September 23 and 24, 2005. Top teams win cash prizes. Any 4-person team interested in submitting an application is welcomed to do so. The entry fee before July 15 is $275 and $300 after July 15. Contact Mark Lozier (757) 754-0062 or E mail to [email protected] with your team name, team captain's name and complete address. I will mail you an application package. We are limited to 40 teams; so if you are interested, please do not delay.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

:d


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

The Bucket said:


> Fins,
> 
> The ~ 33% payout of max pot is bit low. They expecting same payout for 20 teams or is any of the take going to charity? If so, may actually fish attempt to fish it
> 
> ...


Did anyone find out the anwser to this one? 33%. where/who gets the rest?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sounds like a money maker...for the club...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Actually a lot of the extra money goes to the expenses of postage to mail out invitations, food so that everyone can eat and drink during the lunch hour and for the awards banquet on Saturday night. So the club does make a little money but not as much as you think that it would. Most of the money goes to payout and expenses. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Fishman is right on!

They usually have prizes and such for session winners, as well as door prizes. And, who can complain with free food and beer?!?!? VBAC will not make money on this tourney.

But, if you are still riding the fence about getting in on this tournament it's probably too late...


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

What was the turnout last year.

The VBAC cobia tourney only had 18 boats enter (of the 50 limit). That represented 36% of the anticipated entries. 

In most cases it is a good bet to set your limits high BUT in this case it can be misleading. :--|


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

This tournament was not held last year, but the previous year had a pretty full slate--40+ teams. I don't think they will have any trouble with gathering a full slate of 40 teams this year.

That said, all the teams that participated in the last one have been sent invites. Many of those teams will participate again and there are some good ones to boot. Those interested should call Mark in order to get an application in. You may not make the cut this year, but at least you'll be higher on the waiting list for coming years, or make it in if they expand the number of teams in the future.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmmm I can probably slock down the entry fee at the banquet......anyone know what areas of vabeach encompasses the tourny or is it limited to Dam Neck only.Not that familiar with DN  ....the R


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

R,

Fishing will only be on DN.
Teams are made up of 4 members each. One vehicle per team on the beach.
Two sessions on each day, therefore each team fishes four different stations over the course of the two day tournament. Pretty much the same way the surf tourneys in Hatteras are run.
So, you just can't show up and join the tourney. You need to put a team together and call the contact person above and get an application for the tournament, or something to that degree.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dr B....thanks!.....since its prime time drummie time a few feet south and I've heard of few ,if any drummie from damn neck,I think I'll pass.Of course they'll be long gone from SB too.....Am I missing anything Dr B?.....the R


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

The first year I fished the tourney on DN, there were a few yearlings caught up to 35 inches. it was a light E wind, but that was enough for a few.

I keep telling my team: one of these years we are gonna get weather that forces us to fish w/6-8oz and we gonna have us a drum tourney!
and no, it won't be too late!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dr Bubba thanks for answering all those questions for me you did a fine job doing so thanks again.

Rick


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

:d


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Btt


----------



## FinsupVB (Jun 22, 2005)

*Filling up!!*

There are only 14 spots left


----------



## phirsch (Jun 25, 2006)

*VBAC Tourney update and info*

*I didn't notice this post...sorry.*

Here is our original invitation. Slots are still available at this time. Even if you elect not to fish this year and you may want to fish next year please send us your email address so we can add you to the invite list for next year.
Email addresses will not be given out to anyone and all emails will be sent Blind Carbon Copy.

[email protected]

Dear Surf Fisherman: 

The Virginia Beach Angler’s Club is pleased to extend an invitation to you and your surf fishing team to participate in our third Invitational Surf Fishing Tournament. The tournament is scheduled for *September 22 and 23, 2006*. Again we are privileged and fortunate to hold the tournament at Dam Neck Naval Station in Virginia Beach, Virginia. 

To request an entry form and a calendar of events please email [email protected]. The tournament will kick off with a Captain’s Meeting Thursday evening September 21. Each team will fish a morning and afternoon session on September 22 and 23. A dinner social will follow activities on Friday night and an awards ceremony will follow the final fishing session on Saturday, September 23. 

The entry fee prior to July 21 is $300 per team. The team entry fee will increase to $325 per team after July 21. Please note the tournament is limited to the first forty (40) entries received. We expect to reach our forty teams limit well in advance of the tournament dates, so we recommend you return your entry form early. We will accept all paid entries in the order they are received to reserve a slot. 

The schedule and entry form can be found on the VBAC web site, www.virginiabeachanglersclub.org. E-mail inquiries can be addressed to [email protected]. 

Sincerely, 

Mark Lozier 
VBAC ISFT Tournament Director 
757-754-0062


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Any P.S.Y.C.O.s entering? Sounds interesting an $500 beans apiece is cool too!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Nobody from the P.S.Y.C.O.s entering? No P.S.Y.C.O.s short a team member?


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*hmmm...*

hey brokenrod... i think its because when we got this email there weren't that many spots left in this tournament... maybe and hopefully when we get things together we can get invites earlier so that we can get our crew in their.. you know what i mean...


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Hmmm, P.Y.S.C.O. tourny, maybe? But wait I could not enter that one could I?


----------



## phirsch (Jun 25, 2006)

*2006 Slots available*

If you look at the prior ""old" posts they were from last year's Tournament...I didnt notice the year either...Oh well.

There are spots available for this year's (2006) tournament.

Pat


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

anyone else game for this...we coudl get a psyco team going


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

$275.00 is way tooo expensive I personally think that's stupid! That's one tournament I'll never join!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Billy, it's 300 this year. But, that is for a 4 person team---75 beans per person....not bad.

I would suggest that anyone trying to put a team together do so ASAP. Find 4 folks and follow Pat's directions.

I've fished this tournament for a number of years now, and it is always a good time. The organizers have changed over the years, but VBAC certainly has done the best of them all.

Got Digger and Catman32 on the team this year along with our partner in crime, Melanie B. Look out, we're coming to get ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Billy 300 split 4 ways = 75. Andy any more takers? I'm down with it, hell we might even win it.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Ron,

Act quick, these open spots won't last long....


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

I know would need a team, I think Andy is interested, would need two more.


----------



## phirsch (Jun 25, 2006)

*Early entry saves a couple of bucks.*

Keep in mind the early entry fee deadline is July 21st.

Once we get your entry form you will receive a confirmation email or post card noting your team number assignment and then in mid-August you will receive the entire package with all necessary info and instructions.

If I wasn't judging...I'd be fishing it. Good luck!

Pat


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Got Digger and Catman32 on the team this year along with our partner in crime, Melanie B. Look out, we're coming to get ya!!!!!!!!!


So Dave gotha some new team members this year whayt happened to the pld members?

See ya on the beach


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

we oughta have a damn skate and ray tourney sometime soon


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

yeah Rick,

Bob P and Micki W can't do it again this year. Digger took Bob P's place last year and my boy Pete H from the eastern shore took Micki's and couldn't make it this year. I thought Eric would enjoy it.....his eyes got big, I think he'll have fun! Plus, he's our bait fetcher........


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Its getting closer to that time


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*this might be a stupid question, but...*

Do you have to active or retired military to get on Dam Neck?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

mlbowman1 said:


> Do you have to active or retired military to get on Dam Neck?


Your team vehichle will get a pass to get on base so it does not matter if you are militay or not. The navy is kind enough to let us use thier beach for this tourny. Use the email adress encloesd in the letter if you are intrested the last I heard that the tourny was almost full


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*tourney*

"Use the email adress encloesd in the letter if you are intrested the last I heard that the tourny was almost full"
I'm not familiar with Dam Neck fishing, and I just moved here last winter, so I only know one other person that would be interested in fishing a tourney.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

As of Thursday (Sept. 7) nights meeting the last two spots were filled and the tourney is sold out. 

Good luck to those of you that entered.

The VBAC is still looking for people to help judge the tournament. If you are interested please contact call Mark Lozier at 757 754-0062 to lend a hand. 

There will be a free lunch on Friday between sessions inner is includes at the Friday nights dinner banquet along with the raffle. Lunch will be included on Saturday between sessions


----------

